# 2955 hydraulics



## Steve136 (4 mo ago)

I have a 2955 that will not send hydraulic pressure to the loader. I know the pump only sends pressure when it’s called for, ie pull or push a control leaver. It does have low pressure supply oil going to it but will not send high pressure to make the loader operate. Any ideas would be appreciated, Steve


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the TF
How many hrs of use since hyd filter was changed & suction screen checked/cleaned?
What type valve controls FEL(ind or scv)? If independent control valve how is valve hoses attached to tractor hyd system? If hyd quick disconnects are utilized one or more of the QD's may not be seated correctly. Can you please post photos of FEL control valve. Was FEL built by JD or some other manufacturer?


----------



## Steve136 (4 mo ago)

Individual control valves all John Deere and jd loader, I’ll get the jd loader model number and post it. I will check all the QD today, that was interesting point. As for the filters they’re new, I haven’t checked or cleaned out the screen thanks, Steve


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Does ind loader control valve have a return hose attached to hyd filter ported cover?


----------

